# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Нож универсальный большой поварской

## old cat

Продам
Нож Tarrington House  универсальный большой поварской 
Нержавеющая сталь X30Cr13 
Лёгкое б/у ( 5 салатов)
Состояние лезвия и режущей кромки - идеальное.
цена - 80грн.
Черёмушки.

----------


## old cat

Покупаем режик!

----------


## текен

а че продаем, нож хороший.

----------


## old cat

> а че продаем, нож хороший.


 Ножи моя слабость. Купил пару более модных, этот теперь лежит без дела...

----------


## sashka.od

красивый нож)

----------


## bookinist

Данная рукоять крайне не удобная.

----------


## verty

> Данная рукоять крайне не удобная.


 полностью согласен

----------


## PersCat

> Данная рукоять крайне не удобная.


  Но ножик прикольный

----------


## old cat

75 гырыны.

----------


## Сергей Андреев

http://mestoskidki.ru/view_sale.php?city=4&id=255751&back2=1&no=1   из набора?

----------


## old cat

ну вот уже - 55 грн.

----------


## old cat

мОЖно ЁЛку в КАпусТу накроЦАТЬ...

----------


## Скорук

хороший поварской нож не стоит 80 гривень. сразу видно что вы к кухне не имеете ни какого отношения.
а вы 5 салатов- 5 салатов)))))))))

----------


## old cat

> хороший поварской нож не стоит 80 гривень. сразу видно что вы к кухне не имеете ни какого отношения.
> а вы 5 салатов- 5 салатов)))))))))


 ...та у меня и кухни нет, вот и продаю....

----------


## old cat

50 укр. денег.

----------


## sashka.od

шо то не везет вам с этим ножиком)

----------


## old cat

> шо то не везет вам с этим ножиком)


 и не говори...

----------


## sashka.od

может окропить святым вином?)

----------


## мизантропf

http://www.metro-cc.ru/shop/ru/office/product/436567001001

----------


## old cat

> http://www.metro-cc.ru/shop/ru/office/product/436567001001


 и что?

----------


## мизантропf

> и что?


 И то что 50 ублей ему цена в магазине)))

----------


## old cat

> И то что 50 ублей ему цена в магазине)))


 ты ещё на китайские сайты можешь сослаться  :smileflag:

----------


## мизантропf

> ты ещё на китайские сайты можешь сослаться


 На китайских ему цена 5 ублей))))))

----------


## old cat

> На китайских ему цена 5 ублей))))))


 а какая цена твоим комментариям?
или это такая форма самоутверждения... :smileflag:

----------


## old cat



----------

